# RIP Robin Williams



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Today Robin Williams was found dead of apparent suicide.... still under investigation

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/actor-robin-williams-dead-63/story?id=24937522

Mrs Doubtfire is probably my favorite Robin Williams movie. What's yours? Feel free to post funny pics/clips/skits/flicks from Robin Williams....


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A serious role in " Good Will Hunting " comes to mind. Showed he could act.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

i have three. Mrs.doubtfire, old dawgs, and RV. He was my favorite actor and he will surely be missed.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I just heard the news. Sad day indeed. I will always remember his more dark movies like Insomniac, One hour photo, and The Final Cut. We will all truly miss him for he was one of the greats.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hook was another one that I liked a lot.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I think Mrs. Doubtfire Is Mine.

RIP Robin!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Bummer.... Loved Mork.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great one.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

This wasn't so bad either, huh?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's really terrible 
I saw him in concert a few years ago. He was a better actor than a stand-up but still very funny.
I'm more bummed out by this than I usually am by this sort of thing.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

theres a lot for me. i still remember when he first appeared as mork on happy days. so other than the obvious, heres a visual list-


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

oh sh!t ya IMP, dead poets society! Loved that movie. That was a GO-TO movie for substitute teachers  classic!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

A tragic loss


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

He was a super talented actor. Very underrated. I liked :

Insomnia

One Hour Photo

Dead Poets Society

Worlds greatest dad

Good Will Hunting

What dreams May Come (Which I just recently saw for the first time and though was really good)

Hook

RV (come on ... this one was fun)

Sad news. I was a fan.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I liked this one where he was a robot who wanted to become human, even though it'd mean he would become mortal and would die. My kids loved that. And Mrs. Doubtfire. He was good.

RIP, Robin...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Every time I hear of a tragedy like this I can't help but wonder why. As I grow older I realize it's not the material things or money that matter most. The awesome people of the forum remind me that everyday.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Very sad news. He was one of my favorite actors. Too many great films to pick just one favorite; however, "Good Will Hunting," and "Dead Poet's Society" would be in the top two. Rest in Peace Robin!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I loved him in everything, Ill have to watch some of the stuff I sidnt see yet...very sad news.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0105629/?ref_=m_nmfmd_act_65

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0182789/?ref_=m_nmfmd_act_38

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0119137/?ref_=m_nmfmd_act_47


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I had the same heart valve surgery as he did, twice, and a stroke during the first one, woke up partially paralyzed. A year later, they cracked me again because the first valve was infected and almost killed me. I'm very familiar with 'major medical depression'. Thankfully, I've never had to deal with the 500 foot tall demons of alcoholism and chemical imbalance but it's not hard to imagine how they can cause anyone to surrender. He was given so much and accomplished so much ... if I was given the chance, I'd have told him to shoot slingshots, you'll feel better. *


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My friend called his "the black hole" he finally kicked the very thing he thought helped him, drugs. Bill and Daranda Hays have made a huge difference in my life, along with the the most caring, giving, generous people I know in the forum. If it wasn't for my wife a few years ago I wouldn't be here today do to the most incompetent Drs I have ever met. I lost interest in everything until I discovered slingshots and the forum. I will not waste all the advice given to me at the MWST.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

He was a great actor, my favorite movie by him was patch Adams, sad and hilarious, dark and uplifting, great flick


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks I could not think of the name of that movie


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

here is a nice collection of his movies:

https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/10751675/RIP.Robin.Williams.Movies.Collection.DVDRip.XviD-RARBG


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

does anyone on here remember his cameo as a mime in the Bobcat Goldthwait film " Shakes the Clown" ? if you aint seen the film, see it ! drunk, evil clowns are better than kid friendly party clowns.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Heck yeah I do! That movie is awesome! In a sad/funny way. So many celebrities in that film.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Made me really sad to read that in the Newspaper yesterday. Thanks for the Thread over here Brandon.

I loved to see him in movies, never had in my mind he could be suffering depression.

If i had to take a "best" it would be Dead Poets Society i think, but my personal favourite is maybe One Hour Photo.

He did an amazing job capturing that lonely Guy...who knows why...



> "Heard joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Says life seems harsh and cruel. Says he feels all alone in a threatening world where what lies ahead is vague and uncertain. Doctor says, "Treatment is simple. Great clown Pagliacci is in town tonight. Go and see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears. Says, "But doctor...I am Pagliacci."


----------

